# Wet Wading



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Is anybody doing it yet? I’ve been working a lot and haven’t had much of a chance to follow the forum too much so I hope this hasn’t been asked already.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Been wet wading for weeks.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Water fills great


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

Like the gents said^^^. A few weeks ago it was a bit chilly when it got up to the goods, but after that it was fine. I would imagine it feels really nice now.


----------



## JimParten (Apr 29, 2019)

Oh yea the water feels great


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

Water feels awesome, I know this because I slid off a drop yesterday and filled up my waders. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

